# tuna fishing questions



## ateupwitit

on avg how long does is take you to land a 100lb yft? avg angler
where is your drag set # at strike and during the fight? 
do you adjust your drag during the fight?
what pound test line?


for you jiggers(if any) are you fishing spinning or conventional for yft?
what # line and drag settings are you using
what equipment are you using

I realize it varies fish to fish but I'm just curious, about techniques and such. thanks in advance for replies


----------



## Ocean Master

13 to 15 lbs. drag when trolling.


----------



## Chris V

The first question is hard to answer since there really isn't an "average angler" and every angler fights a fish different. I would say that the fight with a 100lb tuna on a standup setup using 60-80lb line and around 15-20lbs of drag will take anywhere from 20-45 minutes with fights being quicker if fought very aggressively or longer if the angler takes to many breaks or uses longer pumps of the rod.

Typically, I use a 5 1/2-6ft rod rated for 30-80lb or 50-100lb line and a 16 or 30 class reel that has a beefed up drag system much heavier than a normal reel in that class. Good reels like this include the Shimano Tiagra 16 and 30W LRS, the Penn International 16VSX and the Avet Pro 30. My favorite rod is the Star Paraflex PGSU59XXH. It's a lightweight yet very strong rod.

I prefer jigging with conventional gear over spinning but thats just me. I use anywhere from 50-80lb braid and fairly heavy drag settings. Same goes with my popping rods. I like Shimano Talicas, Trinidads and Daiwa Saltigas for my jig setups and Shimano Stellas for my popping rods. Rod choices are endless for these tasks so look at many before buying.


----------



## MSViking

I agree with what Chris said. I greatly prefer the smaller Tiagra 16s (with braid) to the larger 30s or bigger. So much easier to handle and plenty of drag. I have my strike set at around 20 lbs, but rarely push it up all the way. A good harness like the AFTCO is a must as well.


----------



## Head Kned

I have a Talica 16 and 2 25's on my boat that we use primarily for tuna. The 16 is great and can handle a fish up 100 lbs, but it does not have stirrups for a harness. I have them on the Terez rod and they are great setups.


----------



## reelthrill

You will catch a tuna alot quicker using braided line than with mono. When you pump the rod with mono it just stretches and you don't get the tuna's head coming up. With braided line, each time you pump the rod you are gaining ground.


----------



## reeldog80

For jigging I prefer a small conventional to a spinning rod. I use an accurate Boss Magnum 870 with 65# braid and 60# Flouro (Yes, we have seen a difference side by side to mono while jigging) leader. My dad uses an Avet Raptor with same line weight. I don't have a clue what my drag is set at, I just set to so what feels right, but I will always loosen it a little when I get the fish closer to the boat and will use my thumb to give the power if I need it...


----------



## Island24

How does your Dad like the Avet Raptor? Which one does he have?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Good questions. I'll chime in.

Each fish has different attitudes. Some just fight harder than others. Same with anglers-some are more headstrong and determined, and some are more passive. Generally a good, mean 100 pound fish on standup will occupy the better part of 30-45 minutes of your time. If you're serious about your center console fishing for big-game, you need to invest in a good, quality standup belt and harness. Do NOT think you can go out there with your snapper belt and think you can whip tuna. You're just going to break your equipment and cause stress on your body. My absolute favorite system is the smitty belt and OTR harness from Melton Tackle. Very pricey, but top of the line. Very close behind that is the Braid power play belt and harness. Having a good, quality standup harness and belt fit PROPERLY TO YOUR BODY is the key to beating any fish on standup in short order.

I like my strike relatively light for chunking and livebaiting. Reason being is because my anglers are almost always going to push too much drag on the fish at strike (if they choose to hook the fish up themselves) and this allows for a bit of error. And by light, I mean 12-14 pounds on my 50 tiagras. Remember you can always go up in drag-more on that later. Think of it as this, especially when chunking-when you are driving in your car and you approach a stop sign, would you rather slam on the brakes, or ease up to the stop sign with slight pressure from way out to a nice, comfortable stop? (The answer is B) If your drag is too tight, and you make the mistake of sliding the drag all the way to the black button on a strike, you will pop the circle hook out the tuna's mouth everytime. (ahem....Herbert!!!)

As far as adjusting drag, when the fish is smokin line on its initial run, I will back off the drag until he settles down. Then I'll go up maybe just under the strike. Just depends on what the fish is doing. I won't push it to strike until the angler is making a lot of progress. Rarely will I go over strike. Again, just depends on what the fish is doing. Once you have a fish settled down and you can see him under the boat, if the reel is slipping (giving a few inches of line) on your upstroke, then you can tighten the drag down a bit once the fish is on its side doing big circles. If you have a big fish, you don't just slam the drag over strike in an attempt to slow it down, especially if you're using light (60-80 pound) leader. This is where you use the boat to get back vertical with the fish. If you're in a center console, place your angler right next to the driver and chase the fish down bow first. If you're in a big boat, back down as needed, or chase fish as the situation determines; just do what you need to keep a good bend in the rod and the line tight. I have maybe 100-130 yards of 80# test on my 50 tiagras; braid under that. I change that mono topshot almost weekly if I'm fishing 7 days a week.

Jigging account for less than probably a dozen of the yellowfin we catch each year. There are just better methods of catching yellowfin.


----------



## billin

*what he said*

Having a good, quality standup harness and belt fit PROPERLY TO YOUR BODY is the key to beating any fish on standup in short order.

dont even attempt it with a harness that fits poorly you are better off without one if it dosent fit correctly. Your lower back just isnt designed to handle that amout of pressure, if the harness rides up to high on you you can very find yourself in a great deal of pain in a hurry.


----------



## Gamefish27

Two weeks ago I was at the deep water nautilus and landed a 88lb y-fin. I was using a spinning reel with 30lb test on a cobia rod that had about 6 foot of 80lb leader with a top water popper.. yes I was praying out loud every time it pealed off line and it took off about 150 yards. I set the drag light just so it could run and not break off. It took all of 20 mins to get it to the boat.. Here is the key, set the drag to just about half of the test line you are using ( 30lb test 15lb drag) and hold on... fight the fish not the tackle is my feeling...


----------



## Head Kned

Gamefish27 said:


> Two weeks ago I was at the deep water nautilus and landed a 88lb y-fin. I was using a spinning reel with 30lb test on a cobia rod that had about 6 foot of 80lb leader with a top water popper.. yes I was praying out loud every time it pealed off line and it took off about 150 yards. I set the drag light just so it could run and not break off. It took all of 20 mins to get it to the boat.. Here is the key, set the drag to just about half of the test line you are using ( 30lb test 15lb drag) and hold on... fight the fish not the tackle is my feeling...


You need to get the AFTCO spinning reel strap. It allows you hook up your spinner to your harness. It's like $12.


----------



## Gamefish27

Head Kned said:


> You need to get the AFTCO spinning reel strap. It allows you hook up your spinner to your harness. It's like $12.


thanks i will look into that:thumbsup:


----------



## ateupwitit

"Jigging account for less than probably a dozen of the yellowfin we catch each year. There are just better methods of catching yellowfin." I agree Capt Woody but its soooooo much fun jigging 'em or chunking with a jigging setup, imo

Thanks for all the replies, all good info recorded into the memory bank for future use.


----------

